# New CEL....



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Never heard of that one before. Do you have a scangauge or anything to tell you how many regens you have completed? There's another thread on here with someone getting a regen every 100 miles or so, but no CEL. Are you running biodiesel? What oil are you running? Good thing it's under warranty. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Well, the CEL gods bit me in the a$$. I was bragging about how the dealer got the last CEL worked out and all has been nothing but ownership bliss. Got the CEL 2 days ago. Plugged in my scan tool and got a P2459. Too many regens. Calling the dealer tomorrow, glad it is still under warranty. 34,481 miles.....
> 
> Anybody get this and what was the resolution?


Hi JRB'sOilburningCruze,

I regret to hear that your CEL showed up again on your Cruze. I understand how frustrating it can be to have this happen multiple times. I am aware you are contacting the dealership today about your vehicle. You can always send us a private message to discuss this concern further. We are happy to assist you!

Best,

Cristina Y

Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

diesel said:


> Never heard of that one before. Do you have a scangauge or anything to tell you how many regens you have completed? There's another thread on here with someone getting a regen every 100 miles or so, but no CEL. Are you running biodiesel? What oil are you running? Good thing it's under warranty. Please keep us posted.


Don't have a scanguage going to invest. No biodiesel. Running Mobil 1 ESP 5W-30. 

Called the dealer this morning, dropping off this afternoon.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Don't have a scanguage going to invest. No biodiesel. Running Mobil 1 ESP 5W-30.
> 
> Called the dealer this morning, dropping off this afternoon.


Very interested to see what the issue is.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Picked up the car from the dealer tonight. This is what the work order says:

C/S that the CEL is on. Inspect and advise code P2459 (00). Found upon Diag. Software update required. Reprogrammed ECM. Reset fuel trims and enabled regeneration Followed PI 16-NA-097. Test drove CEL stays off.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I would guess this should solve your issue and I would expect better mpg in the future.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Picked up the car from the dealer tonight. This is what the work order says:
> 
> C/S that the CEL is on. Inspect and advise code P2459 (00). Found upon Diag. Software update required. Reprogrammed ECM. Reset fuel trims and enabled regeneration Followed PI 16-NA-097. Test drove CEL stays off.


Thanks for the update. It makes me wonder if my dealership quietly did this to my car as I've never seen it written on a WO, but it seems as if there was a point where my regens started behaving differently (in a good way)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Actually, that is a new-ish one

[h=3]Bulletin Information[/h]
[h=5]Bulletin Title: #16-NA-097 - Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) Illuminated, DTC P2459 Set - (Mar 29, 2016)[/h][h=5]Bulletin Type: Technical[/h][h=5]Applies To: Exhaust / Vehicle DTC Information / Engine Controls and Fuel[/h]

[h=3]Applicable Vehicles[/h]
[h=5]2015 Chevrolet Cruze[/h][h=5]2014 Chevrolet Cruze[/h]


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

you need an account to view those diesel wonder if that would help my recurring issues


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

I only have 4000 miles and am seeing regens at 100 miles or less on the SC II. Wondering if I need the software update?? I had one last week where it was only 56 miles between a regen.

Q:is this a totally new issue for CTD on forum with this particular code from OP above?


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

diesel said:


> Never heard of that one before. Do you have a scangauge or anything to tell you how many regens you have completed? There's another thread on here with someone getting a regen every 100 miles or so, but no CEL. Are you running biodiesel? What oil are you running? Good thing it's under warranty. Please keep us posted.


 @diesel, does the SC II tell us the total # of regens . I didn't see that in menu. Only distance since last regen???


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> I only have 4000 miles and am seeing regens at 100 miles or less on the SC II. Wondering if I need the software update?? I had one last week where it was only 56 miles between a regen.
> 
> Q:is this a totally new issue for CTD on forum with this particular code from OP above?


First time I've come across the 2459 on the Cruze boards. I did come across it on a Duramax board doing a google search. I drove it home from the dealership last night, about 30 miles, and to work this morning, 37 miles. All good so far. I did notice the AVG MPG's coming up faster on the 50 Mile score. Maybe my imagination....
The car seems to run and drive the same, I have not noticed any changes with acceleration, power etc.

The service writer did say when he called, it seems you drive your car pretty hard. I did not know what he meant by that. I drive it 75 miles a day in traffic. I tend to drive it pretty calmly. My intention is to make this car last a long time. He did try to sell me a new air filter, fuel filter, and cabin filter. I put a new air filter in last week, fuel filter is on the way from Amazon. I'll mess with the cabin filter when I get around to it. I probably should have sucked it up and let them do the fuel filter just to establish some type of relationship with the service dept. Just so they are more willing to help with any weird issues in the future. So far the warranty work they have done has been good.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> First time I've come across the 2459 on the Cruze boards. I did come across it on a Duramax board doing a google search. I drove it home from the dealership last night, about 30 miles, and to work this morning, 37 miles. All good so far. I did notice the AVG MPG's coming up faster on the 50 Mile score. Maybe my imagination....
> The car seems to run and drive the same, I have not noticed any changes with acceleration, power etc.
> 
> The service writer did say when he called, it seems you drive your car pretty hard. I did not know what he meant by that. I drive it 75 miles a day in traffic. I tend to drive it pretty calmly. My intention is to make this car last a long time. He did try to sell me a new air filter, fuel filter, and cabin filter. I put a new air filter in last week, fuel filter is on the way from Amazon. I'll mess with the cabin filter when I get around to it. I probably should have sucked it up and let them do the fuel filter just to establish some type of relationship with the service dept. Just so they are more willing to help with any weird issues in the future. So far the warranty work they have done has been good.



Thing is, I am 30% urban /traffic and 70% highway. I'd expect my car (built Dec 14) to have less regens than the guy driving mostly urban/city/traffic. A regen at 56 miles scares me. Thank goodness for the SC II or I'd have no clue as to what CTD was doing. I will call dealer about firmware update.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> @*diesel*, does the SC II tell us the total # of regens . I didn't see that in menu. Only distance since last regen???


It's NCR. I can't remember if it came with the unit or I added after. I think it was @LiveTrash that gave me the codes.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

GlennGlenn said:


> I only have 4000 miles and am seeing regens at 100 miles or less on the SC II. Wondering if I need the software update?? I had one last week where it was only 56 miles between a regen.
> 
> Q:is this a totally new issue for CTD on forum with this particular code from OP above?



Hey GlennGlenn,

Sorry to hear about this concern with your Cruze! If you find that you need to make an appointment at a dealership feel free to send us a private message. We would be happy to assist you.

Best,

Cristina Y
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> @*diesel*, does the SC II tell us the total # of regens . I didn't see that in menu. Only distance since last regen???


As diesel said, the name for it is NCR. If you don't see that in the list of gauges as you're scrolling through, send me a PM and I'll send you the codes you can input to have that gauge display.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Just got the P2459 code at 32k miles. I currently have 112 completed regens. Figured this would come up because i regen every hundred miles or so. Will take it to the dealer when i get a chance


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

operator said:


> Just got the P2459 code at 32k miles. I currently have 112 completed regens. Figured this would come up because i regen every hundred miles or so. Will take it to the dealer when i get a chance


Keep us posted. I wonder if they will do the 16-NA-097 update.


----------

